# 1992 Mercury Sable



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

So my daughter needed something that suited her better for long road trips with dogs. She got something else and now needs to sell her previous car. 130000 miles runs great and has newer tires and brand new battery. Needs a couple of cheap cosmetic things done but thats it. She is asking $800.00. Would be a good first car or student commuter. PM me if you need other info or contact number.


----------

